# comment supprimer un compte



## yo6254 (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un ipad2 32 go occasion (2mois) , je m'arrive pas a supprimer 
le compte de l'ancien propriétaire ,j'ai supprimé toute ses app mais encore présent , si vous avez la méthode merci


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2012)

Il faut le restaurer.c'est le plus simple pour avoir un iPad comme neuf.

Tu le branches sur iTunes et appuis sur restaurer tout simplement.


----------



## yo6254 (22 Janvier 2012)

Merci , ça marche


----------

